# ETON mids



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Eton Symphony 3" Midrange 3-400/A8/25 MG

whats the deal with these?
they look great on paper but has anyone heard them?
the cones are ceramic coated magnesium 

heres their specs










Frequency









Impendance









Distortion


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Ive always drooled over those beauties when surfing Madisound. I to would love to hear some first hand opinions.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

they just look so flat and beautiful and the price is great


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I have heard these and MANY 3" mids have been produced from these as a base. They (LPG) also makes a paper cone version that sound incredible! Check out Brax  

I got to hear these and a few variations while in Germany recently as a company was also working from them as a base..... VERY incredible sounding drivers. How this forum has not caught on to them I'll never know...guess the bulk just "knows to much" (roll eyes).
Dont hesitate....for the money I dare someone to beat them. When I get around to my install, if I dont have any affiliation with any company, these are purchase #1 again


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I should also add.....they have a great mobile audio presence in Europe! Some pretty slick SQ and SPL stuff....saw them in the lanes for some spl comps at Tuner World in Germany. Too bad they cant have distro in US due to some contract rights to some OEM stuff 
I tried


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

well madisound sells them


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I have always stared at those on Madisound too. Those and their 8" midbasses.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Totally missed these... love ETON. Quality stuff, never been disappointed with any of their stuff.

I'll check the availability in Europe, interested in a pair of new mids.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

sweet and there nice and compact but the very low power rting kinda scares me as the amp will have about 100 on tap for them lol


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

do these look like the go together well in the looks aspect?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Found a little article where they use these mids;

Little Princess - March 2013 - Loudspeakermagazine 2013 | Loudspeakerbuilding


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

ok its interesting


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

These thing have always piqued my interest as well. I was looking at their 5" midbass drivers not too long ago. I have a 2.5" mounting depth restriction and these look like they might work pretty well in a 2 way setup although IB in a door might not be ideal but at .37 Qts, it might pull it off.

At $183 a piece and a ruler flat FR, they do look like a solid choice on the upper end of the price range. They do have a set without the phase plug for $118 each but I think Id prefer the phase plug. 

Best of all, theyre sexy as hell!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

hmmmmm no opinions on weather the mid and tweet look good together :mean:
i don't know if i like them or not and they would be mounted within and inch or so of each other


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

They look fine together


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

fast94tracer said:


> sweet and there nice and compact but the very low power rting kinda scares me as the amp will have about 100 on tap for them lol


I wouldnt concern yourself to much with that


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

MacLeod said:


> These thing have always piqued my interest as well. I was looking at their 5" midbass drivers not too long ago. I have a 2.5" mounting depth restriction and these look like they might work pretty well in a 2 way setup although IB in a door might not be ideal but at .37 Qts, it might pull it off.
> 
> At $183 a piece and a ruler flat FR, they do look like a solid choice on the upper end of the price range. They do have a set without the phase plug for $118 each but I think Id prefer the phase plug.
> 
> Best of all, theyre sexy as hell!


If I remember correctly this is one of the mids they use in a two way set....it sounds fantastic. VERY impactful and rich. The magnesium tweeter (they make a smaller/rectangular shaped for car in Europe) is absolutely breath taking! I may have that one imported at some time


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

fast94tracer said:


> hmmmmm no opinions on weather the mid and tweet look good together :mean:
> i don't know if i like them or not and they would be mounted within and inch or so of each other


they look very well matched with each other, but you know this.

picture them using the same kind of screws, maybe something in a brushed titanium finish, with a bit of head thickness to provide some relief to the aesthetics.


and, they will likely sound great, as they are both excellent examples of drivers.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I ordered these mids, I will post FR/HD/Impedance/T-S measurements when I get them. I'll compare them against my current Fountek FR88EX to see if there's an improvement (which I hope there is...)


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Sounds great I cant wait to see your findings. I to hope they are great!!!!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Hanatsu said:


> I ordered these mids, I will post FR/HD/Impedance/T-S measurements when I get them. I'll compare them against my current Fountek FR88EX to see if there's an improvement (which I hope there is...)


Definitely post that info up. I've got a set of FR88EX's that I think I'm gonna use for next season's install. Might have to go with these if there is a big improvement.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm interested how they compare to the ScanSpeak 10f mids. Probably one of the best midranges I've heard.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

It will take roughly a week, they had to order them from their supplier. Preliminary delivery date was 29th July. I got 15% discount so pretty good deal 

I might get hold of a pair Scan 10f as well, no big deal to measure them.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

yeah i had my eye on those 10f's

so when are these eton's supposed to arrive?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

> Preliminary delivery date was 29th July.


^^


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

fast94tracer said:


> yeah i had my eye on those 10f's
> 
> so when are these eton's supposed to arrive?


I like them so much that I bought another set from Madisound....


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> These thing have always piqued my interest as well. I was looking at their 5" midbass drivers not too long ago. I have a 2.5" mounting depth restriction and these look like they might work pretty well in a 2 way setup although IB in a door might not be ideal but at .37 Qts, it might pull it off.
> 
> At $183 a piece and a ruler flat FR, they do look like a solid choice on the upper end of the price range. They do have a set without the phase plug for $118 each but I think Id prefer the phase plug.
> 
> Best of all, theyre sexy as hell!


 
Ya those are the series that I have been looking at but the 8's.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

i saw that after i posted


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

i guess now that i look at it. i think it will look good in my car


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

It's probably a good placement as well. Midranges close to the sails and tweets in front of the A-pillar on-axis yielded the widest stage with really good stage focus in my car.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

although i will be removing the grills from the tweets 1 i cant stand them and 2 no one ever rides in my car but me so their safe


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Got an email today, they have sent the mids now, will most likely not get them tomorrow... more likely I get them on Monday/Tuesday, I've prepared the measurement "wall" I made and made cutouts with chamfered backside. I'll post the data as soon as I get them.

Funny that they sell them as "matched pairs". Wonder what that means, perhaps T/S parameters are closely matched but idk.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I've wondered that my self


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I think it's a marketing thang. I've seen other home audio sites selling "matched sets". I'm not that smart but I gotta think that if there is that much of a difference from speaker to speaker that you have to match sets to each other, seems like there are some quality control issues.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Depending on company, when they say matched set, they run a Freq. sweep and pull the two that are closest to each other.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Measured lots of speakers, some drivers have differed like 5-10% at some parameters. I know that some Canton, Pioneer, Tang-Band drivers I've tested (cheaper models) had Fs values that differed beyond 10% which I consider to be kinda weird. Quality brands like Scan-Speak, Seas etc often have good consistency, at least those I've tested. As far as I know it's commonplace that T/S parameters differs from driver to driver somewhat (normally and hopefully very little). I thought ETON might pick two drivers that are very similar to eachother and sell them together, but this is pure conjecture. 

Having two drivers enclosed in the same air space with different T/S parameters might cause issues if they are played near resonance. The ETON mids are used in such configurations in home audio designs so that might be their reasoning, could be marketing then of course. The "matched pair" label is probably considered to be exclusive among the audiophiles out there


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

PureDynamics said:


> Depending on company, when they say matched set, they run a Freq. sweep and pull the two that are closest to each other.


Hm... that sounds reasonable


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

hopefully its not because of inconsistency but just trying to give the best match


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Please post pics of the drivers when they come in and give a first look review. After installed and been played with for awhile please do another review and thoughts on the driver. Not much out there on these drivers. Eton does most of it's marketing to the home guys.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

According to a home audio manufacturer I spoke with a few years ago, the phrase "matched" is worthless unless you know what the manufacturer matches and how close the tolerances are. One he spoke about (no longer in business), matched their speakers to 0.1 db at 1000 hz and kept that information so if you ever blew a driver, they could replace it with one that was as similar as possible. Other companies, not so much.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

some companies match FR. and if they're good, they'll provide that info.

truth be told, they shouldn't have to "match" anything, though. if their QC and design is good they should be able to pick any drivers off the line and they fall pretty well within each other.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

MacLeod said:


> At $183 a piece and a ruler flat FR, they do look like a solid choice on the upper end of the price range.



I wouldn't call that ruler flat. The scan discovery is less than half that price and has a smoother FR.
The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> I wouldn't call that ruler flat. The scan discovery is less than half that price and has a smoother FR.
> The Madisound Speaker Store


I just meant flat as in no crazy breakup or dips and peak and such. It's pretty smooth thru the midrange. Those Discos are cheaper but fall off pretty bad around 100 Hz so you wouldn't want them in a 2 way but the Eatons will dig much lower and would work in a 2 way. They're resonant frequency is 55 Hz where the Discos are 100.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The Eton shows some pretty wild GR shifts throughout. While I agree the Eton goes lower, I'd much rather have the discovery's FR in most applications.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

What are GR shifts?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Stupid freaking autocorrect!! 

Was supposed to say FR.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL ah okay. I'm not up that much on all the measurements and terms and just figured it was something I didn't know about.

You could've fed me some ******** and I wouldn't know any different and would be on other forums arguing about the benefits of a good GR shift.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Lmfao!!!! And you would have become the laughing stock

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

But as for mids how do you feel this 3" compares to other?

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I probably get my hands on a Scan 10f so I can compare them against eachother, I won't do a subjective blind listening test, it's too troublesome to setup properly. I will share the measurements though. Since I will put the ETONs in my car I'll give you guys a subjective review after a period of listening. I'm very familiar with my Fountek's after having them in the car for 1 year now so I'll simply compare them against those.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

well i have an interview on monday so if i get that job i will be changing the speakers i'll run  other than the subs i think i hear HAT calling my name.

maybe some L8se, L3 PRO, and some L1 PRO R2


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Hanatsu said:


> I probably get my hands on a Scan 10f so I can compare them against eachother, I won't do a subjective blind listening test, it's too troublesome to setup properly. I will share the measurements though. Since I will put the ETONs in my car I'll give you guys a subjective review after a period of listening. I'm very familiar with my Fountek's after having them in the car for 1 year now so I'll simply compare them against those.


Looking forward to it. I really like these things and keep eyeballing them for maybe something next MECA season so definitely want some opinions on them cause I hate buying blind.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Looking forward to it. I really like these things and keep eyeballing them for maybe something next MECA season so definitely want some opinions on them cause I hate buying blind.


yeah you and me both lol


----------



## Eggroll (Mar 2, 2012)

fast94tracer said:


> well i have an interview on monday so if i get that job i will be changing the speakers i'll run  other than the subs i think i hear HAT calling my name.
> 
> maybe some L8se, L3 PRO, and some L1 PRO R2


Cool, good luck!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

THANKS!!!



there's nothing better than doubling what i make now and then some


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hanatsu said:


> I probably get my hands on a Scan 10f so I can compare them against eachother, I won't do a subjective blind listening test, it's too troublesome to setup properly. I will share the measurements though. Since I will put the ETONs in my car I'll give you guys a subjective review after a period of listening. I'm very familiar with my Fountek's after having them in the car for 1 year now so I'll simply compare them against those.


I tested the 10f & fr88ex before. Results can be found here:
http://medleysmusings.com/scan-speak-10f4424g00-discovery-4-midrange-4-ohm-version/
http://medleysmusings.com/fountek-fr88ex/

While the fr88ex is a good driver, I still prefer the Scan 10f over it.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I tested the 10f & fr88ex before. Results can be found here:
> http://medleysmusings.com/scan-speak-10f4424g00-discovery-4-midrange-4-ohm-version/
> http://medleysmusings.com/fountek-fr88ex/
> 
> While the fr88ex is a good driver, I still prefer the Scan 10f over it.


Agree with that ^^^^


----------



## copperears (Sep 2, 2010)

> I tested the 10f & fr88ex before. Results can be found here:
> http://medleysmusings.com/scan-speak...4-ohm-version/
> http://medleysmusings.com/fountek-fr88ex/
> 
> While the fr88ex is a good driver, I still prefer the Scan 10f over it.


I also agree. The fr88 is a good easy listening driver, but at higher volumes it just doesn't sound as good as the Scan 10f does.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Did anyone ever test the Eton's?


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking of this thread the other day and meant to bump it. Really like the looks of these things and want to get some people's listening opinions.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Ive already chosen a different mid but oh well id still like to know

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I got the mids. The Founteks are tested but my mic preamp has gone bad (warrenty issue). I'm waiting for a replacement before I can test the drivers. Estimated time for delivery = 5th September. Sorry for the delay =/

The preamp suddenly started to produce immense noise... like -15dB down. Dunno the cause.


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

That sux. I just recieved my minidsp mic yesterday in the mail. I cant believe how fast they ship

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

This was very weird... I bought a new preamp and tested two drivers, I left the computer on over the night and was planning to test the ETON the day after. When I resumed testing I noticed that the measurements looked very strange, I troubleshooted for an hour before I realized it was the damn preamp that had gone bad. Now they sent it back to Germany to the manufacturer for repairs (it was a quite advanced unit). They estimated three weeks before I could get it back - great customer service indeed...

I could use another preamp but I want the test to be done with the same measurement gear for a fair comparison. My initial thoughts of the ETON midranges is that they are very well built, good packaging and got that "premium look". The cones are very stiff and they are slightly heavy for their size. They are a little bigger than the Founteks but not much. I put them small plastic box I found in the garage and did a quick listen, sounded very crisp, they could probably be used as fullrange drivers as they had almost too much highs. Gotta place a lowpass on them to do a proper evaluation. I'll put them on noise after testing initial T/S parameters to see how burn-in affects the spec later.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats good to know cause it was full range that I was eyeballing these things. Ive got the itch to put some 3" fullrange like the Fountek in the corners of the dash and was planning on the Founteks because of Zaph raving about them but these could be a possibility too. The Founteks would be an easier install though since theyre smaller.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

The Fountek's have rising 2nd order distortion (quite audible at 96dB/1m) between 3,7-4,2kHz. There's sibilance that cannot be removed with EQ that propagates in the 8kHz area. Well, you could bring down the 4kHz EQ band a few dB to lessen the 2nd HD there but that's not a good solution imo. The Fountek's are usable down to 200Hz at 96dB/1m, the Scan 10f, perhaps 250 or 300Hz with the same amplitude. As shown by Erin's klippel results the Founteks have rising IMD in the 4kHz range as well. Never appreciated them that much in fullrange actually. Rather go with 10f then.

I must point out that the midrange is extremely clean in the Founteks though, at 96dB/1m I had less than 0,2% THD (IIRC) between 1000-2500Hz. As a pure midrange driver used from 200Hz or 250-3800Hz they are wonderful really. Dispersion is pretty linear relative to the offaxis response as well.

It will be interesting to see how the ETONs compare to them, I'm hoping for better performance 160-200Hz and usability to 5-6kHz at 94-96dB/1m.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Hanatsu said:


> The Fountek's have rising 2nd order distortion (quite audible at 96dB/1m) between 3,7-4,2kHz. There's sibilance that cannot be removed with EQ that propagates in the 8kHz area. Well, you could bring down the 4kHz EQ band a few dB to lessen the 2nd HD there but that's not a good solution imo. The Fountek's are usable down to 200Hz at 96dB/1m, the Scan 10f, perhaps 250 or 300Hz with the same amplitude. As shown by Erin's klippel results the Founteks have rising IMD in the 4kHz range as well. Never appreciated them that much in fullrange actually. Rather go with 10f then.
> 
> I must point out that the midrange is extremely clean in the Founteks though, at 96dB/1m I had less than 0,2% THD (IIRC) between 1000-2500Hz. As a pure midrange driver used from 200Hz or 250-3800Hz they are wonderful really. Dispersion is pretty linear relative to the offaxis response as well.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the ETONs compare to them, I'm hoping for better performance 160-200Hz and usability to 5-6kHz at 94-96dB/1m.


Thanks for the input. Doesnt look like the Founteks are ideal for full range but they seem about perfect for what Im wanting to do since theyre so small. I dont know why I have a bug up my ass to do a 2 way with a full range on the dash and midbass in the doors. Maybe because I can keep using my 5 channel. 

I bought a set of Founteks a couple years ago when they were on sale so Ive already got them but if I could find something I think would work better, and be the same size, Id be up for trying them instead.

Definitely keep me posted because these Etons look like the next best thing to me so far.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Hanatsu said:


> The Fountek's have rising 2nd order distortion (quite audible at 96dB/1m) between 3,7-4,2kHz. There's sibilance that cannot be removed with EQ that propagates in the 8kHz area. Well, you could bring down the 4kHz EQ band a few dB to lessen the 2nd HD there but that's not a good solution imo. The Fountek's are usable down to 200Hz at 96dB/1m, the Scan 10f, perhaps 250 or 300Hz with the same amplitude. As shown by Erin's klippel results the Founteks have rising IMD in the 4kHz range as well. Never appreciated them that much in fullrange actually. Rather go with 10f then.
> 
> I must point out that the midrange is extremely clean in the Founteks though, at 96dB/1m I had less than 0,2% THD (IIRC) between 1000-2500Hz. As a pure midrange driver used from 200Hz or 250-3800Hz they are wonderful really. Dispersion is pretty linear relative to the offaxis response as well.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the ETONs compare to them, I'm hoping for better performance 160-200Hz and usability to 5-6kHz at 94-96dB/1m.


That's about the range that my FR88EX are playing...200Hz-3.6kHz, and I like them in this range. Any higher or lower and they start to fall apart. They actually work better (in my particular install) playing down to 160Hz (72dB/octave slope) but with reduced output that isn't quite enough for daily driving with windows down.

I'm really interested in how those Eton mids do in your tests. Thanks for taking the time to test them and post the results.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

My preamp was sent back to me yesterday so I'll have it by Tuesday perhaps. I'll run the tests as soon as possible after that, promise


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Looking forward to the results 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I will post results later this week. I got my preamp a few days ago. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok cool thx

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Done with the tests. Will post later.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sweet!

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

*ETON 3-400/A8/25MG*

*Frequency response 0 - 30 - 45 degrees off axis. SPL at ~2,83V input.*



*Harmonic distortion - Measured in "semi nearfield". 89dB/1m and 95dB/1m equivalent.*





*Impedance plot (DATS) and T/S*





Forgot to measure VAS in the screenshot, measured it afterwards.

_VAS = 0,67 lit_

Comments: The drivers are not played for more than 20 minutes or so. The T/S parameters are therefore not accurate as the drivers most likely need a break-in period which will lower Fs, Qts and bring VAS up (at least this has happened with all other drivers I've measured). Well controlled offaxis dispersion, the frequency response is great - good extension beyond 20kHz, using the driver slightly offaxis will still give you some highs up to 12-13kHz. These drivers ain't really marketed as widebanders but the performance is similar to such. Sound power response should be great up to 6-7kHz since the offaxis response has a attenuated but similar shape as the on-axis response. 

Distortion looks good as well, one thing that baffled me was that the 3rd order HD at 160-200Hz actually went down (% of the fundamental) as I went from 89- to 95dB/1m. This is the cleanest 3-4" driver I've tested from 160-300Hz. At 160Hz with 95dB/1m 2nd HD hits 3% and 3rd order HD hits 0,6%. That is very good from such a small driver and means that it actually can be used with a 160Hz 24dB/oct HPF at pretty loud volume. 95dB/1m is equivalent to over 100dB in the my car with both drivers playing. From 600-3800Hz THD stays below 0.3% which means these should be audibly distortion free in that range. There is no tall order HD products to be worried about either 5th-9th order HD don't go beyond 0,01% (at any frequency) above 150Hz at 95dB/1m.

Small issues in the impedance plot, shows small amount of energy storage around 4,5kHz which can be seen in the distortion plot as well. The 2nd order hits 1% / 1,6% in the 89/95dB plots there which is pretty similar to the Fountek FR88EX's which have the same issue. The distortion is audible at 95dB/1m (this is quite loud though). The distortion present itself in the 8-10kHz area which adds a bit sibilance if you run them past 4kHz. 

I'd say these can be best used 160-4000Hz with a 24dB BP filter. If you're looking for a small driver that can dig low and still sound clean at loud volume then the ETONs won't disappoint. They sound a lot "larger" than they are, I ran them fullrange to my home amplifier and they sounded clean down in the midbass area at moderate volume. They sound great on-axis and there's a great deal of highs but they get directional pretty quick as shown by the FR plot. A big plus for the small mounting depth, the GREAT terminals and the overall build quality. They feel very robust. 

Will place these on break-in for 100 hours at least and then I'll take an evening to properly evaluate them. I'll remeasure T/S then and see if there's any change, I will share the results of course


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's the measurements of my Fountek FR88EX as comparison. 

*FR, 0-30-45 degrees.*



*Harmonic distortion:*





Notice the same crap around 4-5kHz?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's some pictures on the drivers. Also wanted to point out the ETONs outperform the Founteks below 250Hz (especially at 95dB/1m). Both drivers perform pretty close to eachother in the midrange.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Sweet thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ricren (Nov 30, 2010)

Great review,very complete. thanks.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Any thoughts on how these would do in a small enclosure (pod)? Less than 300 mL before displacement.


----------

